# What happens when delivery start ups use employees instead of contractors.



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://qz.com/1707924/what-happens-when-delivery-startups-use-employees-instead-of-contractors/


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

$3.5 above minimum wage.



> He now works Monday through Friday, 2pm to 9pm. He earns $13.50 an hour plus $0.58 per mile for wear and tear on his SUV. He has a 401(k), health benefits, and has started accruing paid time off.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

The world becomes a better place


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

That company goes under..


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Uberyouber said:


> That company goes under..


Yep, you can't operate at a loss...then change your contractors to employees.

AB5 is ignorant to the true reality of the gig economy.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

New company has a model where drivers need to provide own insurance.

New company keeps $1 booking fee for use of app per ride, rest goes to driver. New company doesn't have the high liability of providing insurance. Drivers can control their insurance by setting deductibles.

Much better pay with more overhead.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> New company has a model where drivers need to provide own insurance.
> 
> New company keeps $1 booking fee for use of app per ride, rest goes to driver. New company doesn't have the high liability of providing insurance. Drivers can control their insurance by setting deductibles.
> 
> Much better pay with more overhead.


"_Much better pay with more overhead."_

sound like running in place, v.
independent contractor: lower pay lower overhead & more expense deductions


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

A couple of weeks ago I stopped a gal who was delivering Amazon packages to my complex for a chat. She used to work Flex for Amazon, but prefers the company she works for now, as an employee.
She scheduled 4hr blocks a week in advance (much like GH blocks) and like all seniority-based systems, the more hours she schedules, up to 40, the better the blocks she has access to.
She makes $15/hr and has Health Insurance bennies (not great ones, from what she said) but no retirement/vacation.
She said she liked it, and much preferred it over working Flex.

FWIW, I drive for both UE and GH and there’s NFW I’d want to be an employee of either.

I’m actually looking for a “real job.”


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Yep, you can't operate at a loss...then change your contractors to employees.
> 
> AB5 is ignorant to the true reality of the gig economy.


"Gig Economy" played " Ignorant" to the Rule of Law.

Now
They have been called to Reckoning.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> "Gig Economy" played " Ignorant" to the Rule of Law.
> 
> Now
> They have been called to Reckoning.


How did they plan on getting on with that?

Collecting as much 'funds' as they can, then go under? Then retire to the Bahamas?

All on yours and my dime?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> How did they plan on getting on with that?
> 
> Collecting as much 'funds' as they can, then go under? Then retire to the Bahamas?
> 
> All on yours and my dime?


That's pretty much what Kalanick did.


----------

